# Best Tortoise for Texas



## TxTortoise2077 (Jul 14, 2018)

What would be the best tortoise breed for Texas? It will be bought as a hatchling from ATC and will live inside until it becomes to big.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jul 14, 2018)

Species, not breed. If you plan on it living outside, I would suggest a Sulcata. Please give these a read 
How To Raise A Healthy Sulcata Or Leopard, Version 2.0 https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php...ealthy-Sulcata-Or-Leopard,-Version-2.0.79895/ 

For Those Who Have a Young Sulcata... https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/For-Those-Who-Have-a-Young-Sulcata....76744/ 

Beginner Mistakes https://tortoiseforum.org/index.php?threads/Beginner-Mistakes.45180/


----------



## TxTortoise2077 (Jul 14, 2018)

Thank you very much I was leaning towards either a Sulcata or a Leopard


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2018)

What part of Texas? East and humid or West and dry?

Also, there are people who do a better job of starting babies than ATC. Andy is a good guy, but he works on quantity, not quality. You'll get a better started baby directly form one of the breeders here who start them mostly indoors and soak them daily.


----------



## TxTortoise2077 (Jul 14, 2018)

I live in North Texas near the border with Oklahoma near the city of Wichita Falls.


----------



## TxTortoise2077 (Jul 14, 2018)

Who would you recommend as a breeder for Sulcatas/ Leopards?


----------



## Nursemomzie (Jul 14, 2018)

TxTortoise2077 said:


> Who would you recommend as a breeder for Sulcatas/ Leopards?


Hey fellow Texan! I got my Leopard from Tyler at Tortoise Supply. Shes's 2 1/2 months old and is doing great! We've had her a month and she's already gained 16gm! We live in Lubbock.


----------



## TxTortoise2077 (Jul 14, 2018)

Nursemomzie said:


> Hey fellow Texan! I got my Leopard from Tyler at Tortoise Supply. Shes's 2 1/2 months old and is doing great! We've had her a month and she's already gained 16gm! We live in Lubbock.



Thank you I’ve checked around at Tortoise Supply and was wanting to make sure they were a trustworthy source to buy from before I made any purchases [emoji16]


----------



## Cooper horn (Jul 14, 2018)

I’ve heard good things about both of those places.[emoji4]


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 14, 2018)

Andy is a good guy he Evan puts his cell phone on his web page so don’t rule out the ATC . And he is a member of the Tortoise Forum .


----------



## TxTortoise2077 (Jul 14, 2018)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> Andy is a good guy he Evan puts his cell phone on his web page so don’t rule out the ATC . And he is a member of the Tortoise Forum .



Yeah I’m going to wait a little and prepare for a tortoise before I make any decisions.


----------



## Nursemomzie (Oct 27, 2018)

TxTortoise2077 said:


> Thank you I’ve checked around at Tortoise Supply and was wanting to make sure they were a trustworthy source to buy from before I made any purchases [emoji16]


I can only speak for my experience with them, and they've been great! We received Penelope when she was approximately 6 weeks and she weighed 23 grams. She is almost 6 months old and weighs 116 grams now. She is very healthy. We have also ordered lots of supplies from them and have had the best service all around!


----------



## Carol S (Oct 28, 2018)

TxTortoise2077 said:


> Who would you recommend as a breeder for Sulcatas/ Leopards?



Tom breeds sulcatas. He starts his babies out the correct way and they are very healthy. I would highly recommend buying a baby tortoise from him.


----------



## SA_MargTort (Oct 30, 2018)

I live in San Antonio and my marginated tortoises do very well here.


----------

